
Hawaii’s Freemason Kings - UpshotKnothole
https://daily.jstor.org/hawaiis-freemason-kings/
======
RickJWagner
Freemasons are interesting. There's a relationship between them and Shriners
(every Shriner is also a Freemason), they contribute a tremendous amount of
money for healthcare and other worthy purposes.

There's also a lot interesting trivia around Freemasonry. I took a cemetary
tour once, the guide explained some of the symbolism in the Mason's markers.
(i.e. many contain decorative columns. The height at which the column is
broken off indicates how old the Mason was at time of death. There are many
other interesting symbols.)

~~~
ransom1538
__The Shriners are great guys that donate a ton of cash to children

Meh. Masons. The mason lodges were a place a bunch of guys got together in the
18th and 19th century, drank beers and bitched about politics (EG. No football
yet). Because of their massive scale and their 'club' feel people immediately
assumed a conspiracy. I wouldn't give them this much credit --- as the history
channel does on some crappy episode of Ancient Aliens.

Now? I help old mason guys get out of their car door at Walgreens. Their
lodges are almost empty, they are dying off in age and much of their lodge
real estate is rented out for Justin Bieber concerts [1].

.

[http://centersanfrancisco.com/nobhillmasonic/Tickets-
Active....](http://centersanfrancisco.com/nobhillmasonic/Tickets-
Active.php?eventID=2673613&venueID=2716)

~~~
motohagiography
Like anything, it polarizes. There are some thriving lodges, expiring ones,
and not a lot in the middle.

Personally, I think they are due for the pendulum to swing back in their favor
as generations of men start asking themselves hard questions about what it
means to be a good man. The quality of the answers provided by the internet,
media, self help, whatever life coaches do, and even churches is limited, and
yet the popularity of the topic shows how prevalent the need is. A resurgence
could help repair the civil fabric.

I didn't know about the Hawaiian Kings, that's some peculiar trivia, but it
makes sense, and I understand has a lot of precedents.

Can say that the new documentary on Netflix is hilariously accurate.

~~~
jameskegel
What about the new Netflix show is accurate? I was curious about the veracity
of the show and the breadth of what it covers.

~~~
motohagiography
Mainly the kinds of characters you meet, and what it means to them. If someone
found the documentary appealing, they likely wouldn't be disappointed by the
experience either.

